# Meaningful work from home some kind of paid, maybe even volunteer work



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 30, 2022)

I have exhausted, several times, my efforts to find something I can do, will do, and like to do that is a 4 or so an hour a day job- mainly covid isolated--seems like I could find something.-I have a loooonnnngggg list of stuff I wont do, don't want to do-namely phones personal contact with public dealing with angry demanding people - and typing---not going to do it.....period..what is left....that pretty much eliminates all c/s  and online jobs......

there might might be something somewhere that would involve mac's and supporting a one or two person shop- as an minimal typing assisting support type-

someone on here may say the magic word that will tweak an idea that I have not yet researched.....likely it will generate the inevitable opportunity for repeated and unproductive criticism --go for it. I am good with it.....and have a nice day-


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I have exhausted, several times, my efforts to find something I can do, will do, and like to do that is a 4 or so an hour a day job- mainly covid isolated--seems like I could find something.-I have a loooonnnngggg list of stuff I wont do, don't want to do-namely phones personal contact with public dealing with angry demanding people - and typing---not going to do it.....period..what is left....that pretty much eliminates all c/s  and online jobs......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sell a few things on eBay to stay busy.

It's not very exciting, similar to an entry-level position in the mailroom or customer service, but it helps to pass the time, clear some clutter and create a little cash flow. 

Good luck!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2022)

boliverchadsworth, is there some reason why you have to work from home, other than convenience?


----------



## HoneyNut (May 7, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> an idea that I have not yet researched


Have you looked into Amazon Mechanical Turk?   I tried that years ago after watching some YouTubes of people who had made $100 a day, but I spent a whole weekend doing it and only made $8.  Of course I was new and so could only do the most unskilled tasks, so maybe if I'd stuck with it eventually it would have paid a little real money.  
After you get accepted to do it, you can choose which boring tasks you will do.  I don't remember much about the tasks I chose, I think some were clicking parts of pictures, and one I actually liked was listening to snippets of music and then choosing which word from a list was closest to how the music made me feel.

And I used to make $10 a week doing one test for the TryMyUI site.  But I mostly didn't qualify because of my age or the type of device I had.  But when I did find one to do (which happened about once a week) it was kind of interesting, you first have to download some screen/voice recording type app and then you get instructions and you follow the instructions while saying out loud for the recording what you are doing and what your experience with it is.  For example, one test was reading the explanation of the billing on a website to apply for life insurance, and the questions I needed to answer were about how understandable it was (it was not very understandable to me, but I talked out loud through my thinking process of trying to figure out what it meant).  And another week I was to go through a website checkout (not real money, these things are on the companies test websites) and it was fun because at some point I turned my kindle and when the screen rotated part of the webpage wasn't visible, so I explained out loud I was trying to verify the shipping address I'd entered but I couldn't find it on the screen when my kindle was rotated one way. 

Once I downloaded "blender" (free and open-source 3D computer graphics software toolset used for creating animated films, visual effects, art, 3D-printed models) and was following some tutorial videos on YouTube with the hope that I could learn to make some animated things to sell (I had a friend who did graphic design that suggested it), but before I could even get the tutorial practice snowman created I found a real job so never looked at it again.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 7, 2022)

Oh, and I haven't ever tried it but the "Upwork" site supposedly has some short term jobs.  I see this one on it...

Customer Experience / Product Usability Testing

Needs to hire 3 Freelancers
We are an NYC-based consultancy conducting research on behalf of a client as part of a market-entry strategy for the online sports betting industry.  

We are looking for individual freelancer(s) in New Jersey, Colorado, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Iowa, Tennessee, Virginia, Illinois, Indiana, New York or Arizona to document the customer journey with a number of  partners online to measure:
- attractiveness of marketing offers
- ease of the process
- customer service
- user experience
- attractiveness of marketing offers

To participate in the research you need to be a resident of New Jersey, Colorado, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Iowa, Tennessee, Virginia, Illinois, Indiana, New York or Arizona  and over 21 years of age.

We will provide a survey / form to compile your feedback.

Less than 30 hrs/week Hourly
< 1 month Duration
Entry level Experience Level
$25.00-$40.00 Hourly
Remote Job
One-time project
Project Type


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 8, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Have you looked into Amazon Mechanical Turk?   I tried that years ago after watching some YouTubes of people who had made $100 a day, but I spent a whole weekend doing it and only made $8.  Of course I was new and so could only do the most unskilled tasks, so maybe if I'd stuck with it eventually it would have paid a little real money.
> After you get accepted to do it, you can choose which boring tasks you will do.  I don't remember much about the tasks I chose, I think some were clicking parts of pictures, and one I actually liked was listening to snippets of music and then choosing which word from a list was closest to how the music made me feel.
> 
> And I used to make $10 a week doing one test for the TryMyUI site.  But I mostly didn't qualify because of my age or the type of device I had.  But when I did find one to do (which happened about once a week) it was kind of interesting, you first have to download some screen/voice recording type app and then you get instructions and you follow the instructions while saying out loud for the recording what you are doing and what your experience with it is.  For example, one test was reading the explanation of the billing on a website to apply for life insurance, and the questions I needed to answer were about how understandable it was (it was not very understandable to me, but I talked out loud through my thinking process of trying to figure out what it meant).  And another week I was to go through a website checkout (not real money, these things are on the companies test websites) and it was fun because at some point I turned my kindle and when the screen rotated part of the webpage wasn't visible, so I explained out loud I was trying to verify the shipping address I'd entered but I couldn't find it on the screen when my kindle was rotated one way.
> ...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 8, 2022)

You really really like to type .....thank you....never never expect me to do that.....I just had to to spend a chunk of money so I am going to redouble my efforts -I am convinced it is accomplished by networking and only networking .....I would make a good remote part time i.t. type support ...mac....so I will ..in spite of covid try to socialize a bit .....their simply is no sense in messing with job sites internet weasels etc. this would be my resume honest trustworthy reliable timely hates to type no public contact and no baloney ....house broke  
 whada think?  take care covid is amongst us.


----------



## katlupe (May 9, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> You really really like to type .....thank you....never never expect me to do that.....I just had to to spend a chunk of money so I am going to redouble my efforts -I am convinced it is accomplished by networking and only networking .....I would make a good remote part time i.t. type support ...mac....so I will ..in spite of covid try to socialize a bit .....their simply is no sense in messing with job sites internet weasels etc. this would be my resume honest trustworthy reliable timely hates to type no public contact and no baloney ....house broke
> whada think?  take care covid is amongst us.


If you need to make money I suggest finding a niche and starting a YouTube channel. One lady I know who started  a channel about senior citizens living on social security and made $600 one month and then one of her videos made $10,000. That one video caused her subsidized rent to go up and other things too. She never made that amount again but still makes money from that one video and her newer ones. Just talking about day to day life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 9, 2022)

Well, don't know if any of these things would appeal to you but they certainly vary: (May take several seconds to load)
https://www.thepennyhoarder.com/mak...arch&msclkid=b0fabf6fe87f1e760fe5e538d997ac5b


----------



## caramel (May 9, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> someone on here may say the magic word that will tweak an idea that I have not yet researched.....likely it will generate the inevitable opportunity for repeated and unproductive criticism --go for it. I am good with it.....and have a nice day-


Here are some ideas.  This is a super old list, but it has some categories you might not have considered.  The list is so old that many of the sites don't exist.  But if you like the idea, there are probably other sites that have the same idea.  It's also so old that it doesn't have things like podcaster on it.  The upside of the list is that it has a lot of ideas that might jog some other ideas.

https://www.lifehack.org/articles/money/200-ways-make-money-from-the-internet.html

In order to narrow down the list, it might be helpful to determine how much money you want to make.  If you're trying to fill time, there are a lot of options.  If you need to make a livable wage, the list of options is smaller.

If you find a category you like, then you can find more current sites and ideas from a place like Reddit.  If you don't need a lot of money, you can try r/beermoney.  If you want to start your own business, you can try r/entrepreneur.  Then there's r/workingathome and r/workonline.   If you want to be a freelancer, there's r/freelance. If you look on the right sidebar of each of these subs, you'll probably find a list of sites or resources that might give some ideas.

You could read some remote work blogs to see what other people do.

https://www.sorryonmute.com/awesome-remote-work-blogs/

You could look for a job working remotely on Flexjobs.  Don't pay for a subscription unless you find something.  They list the job leads.

https://www.flexjobs.com/blog/

Some other ideas.  Tutoring online.  Teaching English online.  Investing (if you have money to risk).  Selling educational classes online (could be video classes).

There's also places like fiverr where you can sell whatever service you can do.  You have to be able to market yourself.  

Good luck finding something fun to do.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 9, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I have exhausted, several times, my efforts to find something I can do, will do, and like to do that is a 4 or so an hour a day job- mainly covid isolated--seems like I could find something.-I have a loooonnnngggg list of stuff I wont do, don't want to do-namely phones personal contact with public dealing with angry demanding people - and typing---not going to do it.....period..what is left....that pretty much eliminates all c/s  and online jobs......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are feeling entrepreneurial, some of us have discussed needing a daily phone call from some service so that if we should be dead or incapacitated while living along, we wouldn't be laying around for days/weeks.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 9, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> If you are feeling entrepreneurial, some of us have discussed needing a daily phone call from some service so that if we should be dead or incapacitated while living along, we wouldn't be laying around for days/weeks.


given the simplicity and the technology I would be very surpirsed if it didnt already exiist  in an outomated form....but yes it is needed....


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 9, 2022)

caramel said:


> Here are some ideas.  This is a super old list, but it has some categories you might not have considered.  The list is so old that many of the sites don't exist.  But if you like the idea, there are probably other sites that have the same idea.  It's also so old that it doesn't have things like podcaster on it.  The upside of the list is that it has a lot of ideas that might jog some other ideas.
> 
> https://www.lifehack.org/articles/money/200-ways-make-money-from-the-internet.html
> 
> ...


thank you for your trouble


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 11, 2022)

Well, I am considering seriouly of returning to the rocket business- competition is stiff --bozo and the musty smelling guy


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 30, 2022)

What strikes me as really really odd, there are millions of us....single married either or none etc ...retirees who need or may only want something productive to do without the bs--it would seem there would be informational forums for us to interact with for jobs offers accepts etc, --it would appear to me that the propaganda brokers have curtailed that effort for some reason,-----has to be money, politics, who knows.  but shenanigans nonetheless- jillions of retirees ..?? makes now sense does it ??


----------



## Blessed (May 30, 2022)

Do you do graphics or typesetting of any kind?


----------



## caramel (Jul 2, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> -it would seem there would be informational forums for us to interact with for jobs offers accepts etc,


I just noticed this post.  There are forums like that.  

On Reddit, there's 
r/jobsearchhacks where people ask questions about their job search, 
r/jobsearchbuddies which looks a little defunct but still has some info about job searching, 
r/jobs where people can ask questions about their jobs, 
r/jobopenings, where people post job listing not necessarily listed on a search engine,
r/getemployed, where people ask questions about getting a job,

If you're trying to find a new career path, there's
r/findapath, where people ask questions on what they can do next given their experience,
r/dreamcareerhelp, where people try to find their dream job,
r/careerguidance, self-explanatory,
r/careeradvice, not very active.

There are even places to rail against the system, if that's what you'd like to spend time doing.
r/antiwork, which is very popular.

And of course, there are the job search engines like Indeed and LinkedIn.  They have places to talk with others on those platforms.

There are a few message board forums that are specific to job searchers if you're interested but those might be more specific to the type of job searcher.

Lots of places to talk with others about work or even non-work.  Good luck on finding more of them.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 2, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> boliverchadsworth, is there some reason why you have to work from home, other than convenience?



covid price of gas etc etc etc etc


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 2, 2022)

caramel said:


> I just noticed this post.  There are forums like that.
> 
> On Reddit, there's
> r/jobsearchhacks where people ask questions about their job search,
> ...


thank you for your trouble you  dont mention that you have any first hand experince with any of these. that maybe I am not capable of doing a search---!! again thank you


----------

